# Heat shrink tubing



## gafftapegreenia (May 9, 2009)

Share thread!

What are CB's favorite places to get economically priced heat shrink tubing, especially in clear?


----------



## cdub260 (May 10, 2009)

I get mine from Mcmaster-Carr.


----------



## cprted (May 10, 2009)

When we're getting low I tell my boss. Two or three days later, more heat shrink appears on my workbench. It's a great system!


----------



## icewolf08 (May 11, 2009)

A quick hijack question. At the top of next season (when I have money in my budget again) I want to put some labels on my data cables. What size and shrink ratio tube works best for fitting over an XLR type connector and will then shrink down to a data cable?


----------



## cdub260 (May 12, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> A quick hijack question. At the top of next season (when I have money in my budget again) I want to put some labels on my data cables. What size and shrink ratio tube works best for fitting over an XLR type connector and will then shrink down to a data cable?



I'm not aware of any shrink tube that has that kind of shrink ratio. That does not mean, however that it doesn't exist.

Another good, though very expensive source for shrink tube is heatshrink.com. It's always possible that they just might have what you're looking for. I've never used them because their prices are nothing short of highway robbery, but they do have an incredible selection.


----------



## derekleffew (May 12, 2009)

Icewolf, it depends on the data cable, but you probably want 3:1, unless it's very thin cable, 4:1.


----------



## epimetheus (May 12, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> A quick hijack question. At the top of next season (when I have money in my budget again) I want to put some labels on my data cables. What size and shrink ratio tube works best for fitting over an XLR type connector and will then shrink down to a data cable?



4:1 Shrink Tube

Not sure off the top of my head if 0.7" ID is enough to fit over an XLR or not. I don't think it is, but Delcity might be able to get larger diameters.


----------

